# German Browning HP



## BHP (Mar 1, 2009)

I signed onto this forum because im looking for an estimated worth of a German Produced Browning HP. I know the history behind the germans producing the HP i just dont know the worth of one today. I recieved the pistol when my uncle passed away. We only knew it was in the war, we later found out he fought with it in normandy after he landed on D-day, but that was all we knew until recently when we decided to look at it again, and thats where we noticed the markings and did some research.

The production number is 160149
There is WaA140 written on both the Slide and Frame.
There is a nazi symbol with the eagle above it stamped on both the slide and frame
It has what looks like "MP" on the trigger guard
There is also some writing on the botton of the grip that i cannot make out.

The pistols condition is pretty good. You can make out all of the markings without having to really put thought into it. The only one that i had trouble with is "MP" but thats because the top half of the "P" is missing. The pistol has 2 magazines both with the WaA140 markings written on them, and it also has a world war 2 era german pistol holster. 

I'll get pictures up here when i can.

Thanks for your help


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Try posting this on www.hipowertalk.com. There are several members whom are knowledgeable on this matter and may be able to answer your questions.


----------

